# 7 gallon tank fish stocking (New to the hobby)



## Jakub Sobczak (23 Mar 2019)

I am new to the tropical fish hobby and wanted some advice on my new aquarium. I have done a lot of research but wanted some more opinions specific to my set up. (I know this is a small tank but I don't know if I will be staying in my flat  for longer then 1.5 years so didn't want to go overboard on the tank size)

My tank is a 30x30x30. You can probably gather most of the information from the picture below. I set up the tank 3 days ago and will be waiting around 6 weeks before adding any fish.

I'm thinking of either getting:

Option 1:
1 X Beta
2 X Armano shrimp
Maybe some snails

Option 2:
6 X Neon Tetra
6 X Pygmy Cories 

Now here are all the dilemmas I have:

*I do not currently have a filter. *Will a small cheap hang on filter really make a huge difference? 
Would the Cories still be happy with my substrate and the grassy carpet when it grows in?
The Beta fish seems most suitable but I also don't have a tank top. I like the open look of the tank. How likely are the Betta fish to jump and do some floating plants stop them from jumping?
Option 2 seems overstocked how would you change it while still keeping the community fish happy?
Any other advice on my tank is much appreciated.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Kalum (23 Mar 2019)

With the small footprint I think you'd find more enjoyment out of a betta as the other fish will struggle to show normal behaviour with not much swimming space

100% get a filter, hang on back filter would be best if you want small, sponge filter would do a job with small bio load but looks ugly and takes up space in the tank

Long fined bettas stuggle to jump, I've got a short finned hmpk betta with no lid but floating plants and just leave the water level down a bit and its fine


----------



## Jakub Sobczak (23 Mar 2019)

Kalum said:


> Long fined bettas stuggle to jump, I've got a short finned hmpk betta with no lid but floating plants and just leave the water level down a bit and its fine



Perfect thank you that's very good to know.



Kalum said:


> 100% get a filter



Why do you think a filter would help? Seems like a lot of compromise such as noise and looks for a bit of extra space for bacteria to grow.


----------



## Kalum (23 Mar 2019)

A filter ALWAYS helps unless you are happy doing near daily water changes. If you want to keep any living animals you need to give then the correct conditions or environment to live in. It keeps the water clean, gives much needed movement and process any waste that is produced

It's not a compromise, it's an obligation in my opinion


----------



## sciencefiction (23 Mar 2019)

Jakub Sobczak said:


> Why do you think a filter would help?



Lovely tank by the way.
But I think its time you read on nitrogen cycle and how toxic fish's waste is converted to non-toxic elements.  Filter is imperative to keeping fish alive, once it is cycled which takes 4 to 8 weeks. It will also move the surface sufficiently to provide oxygen exchange. Without good oxygenation the nitrogen cycle suffers, filter or not, so the fish die...


----------



## Jakub Sobczak (23 Mar 2019)

Thank you guys.

I was hoping plants would remove the need for a filter but guess I was wrong. Time to spend a little bit more money and get a filter. 

Might spend a bit extra and get an external one increasing the water volume slightly. Will make sure the flow isn't too fast for the Beta.


----------



## sciencefiction (23 Mar 2019)

Jakub Sobczak said:


> I was hoping plants would remove the need for a filter but guess I was wrong.



They will certainly help but not eliminate the need completely. Plants are an insurance to filtration and you need the water movement, for both plants and fish. I would not rush into putting a fish straight away. Perhaps start with a few shrimp only, some fish food to see what the tank can handle and let the tank cycle with the filter for a while as well.


----------



## tam (23 Mar 2019)

Have you thought about shrimp only? If you went for option two I would do one species or the other rather than both.

With a small volume of water a filter just gives you a little more wiggle room. A HOB will add water volume as well as speeding up breaking down waste. If you like the open look of the tank... have you considered a planted HOB? Basically you leave the lid off and add a sponge as the top layer (if it doesn't already have one) and then add plants to that too. It can create a really nice extension of the underwater planting.


----------



## mort (23 Mar 2019)

Do you have a heater? betta need warmer than room temperature to do well. The minimum really should be 24c for them but they like it a little hotter. Wild ones can be found in slightly cooler temperatures in the winter but they don't have the weaknesses associated with a mass produced, selectively bred fish.

Personally i believe a foot cube isn't a great size for even neon tetra. You might be ok with tiny fish like chilli rasboras but anything bigger will make the tank look crowded or small. A single betta is the exception as they are so slow mowing that they fit it better. otherwise i'd consider shrimp only as even small fish like dwarf cories are too active.


----------



## Keith GH (24 Mar 2019)

A 30x30x30 cm cube empty tank would be 27lt.   With the substrate and hardscape  at a very rough guess about 25 lt.

You have built a nice tank worth looking at.
Your inhabitants are very limited.  I would give the Betta a few days before he jumped out.  
Cardinal Tetras are a schooling fish and require space.
Two or three M Guppies?
My choice would be start of with at least 5 good red Shrimps.



Jakub Sobczak said:


> I set up the tank 3 days ago and will be waiting around 6 weeks before adding any fish.



If you used a quality Bio Starter eg Seachem Stability as per instruction and a few good water changes you could be fully Cycled in two weeks easily.

I have used that product over many years and never a problem.

One product concern is called "Its as good as" sold by many LFS.

A HOB filter and a small heater is a must.

Keith


----------



## Jakub Sobczak (24 Mar 2019)

Thank you all for the great advice. It's clear that shrimp only tank or a Beta are the only real options. 



tam said:


> If you like the open look of the tank... have you considered a planted HOB?.



That sounds really interesting. I ordered a HOB and after it arrives I'll look into adding plants to it if it seems feasible. 



sciencefiction said:


> I would not rush into putting a fish straight away.



I will definitely be waiting at leas 4 weeks before adding any life stock. I might add shrimp if I get algae issues but even then I don't want to subject them to an uncycled tank.



Keith GH said:


> My choice would be start of with at least 5 good red Shrimps.



I was against getting a shrimp only tank since it seemed a bit boring but I like this idea. I think the red would stand out really well in the tank. I'll have to think about it some more while my tank is cycling.



mort said:


> Do you have a heater?



Yes I do and a thermometer, the water is stable at 25c.


----------



## tam (24 Mar 2019)

The shrimp are actually kind of fun to watch, they do mid-water swim on occasions and you could look at other colours or even a mix - there is lots of variety in cherry shrimp.

Final thought... maybe a single male scarlet badis? They are quite betta like in movement - but very tiny. I keep them with adult cherries but they do pick off babies.


----------



## Jakub Sobczak (24 Mar 2019)

tam said:


> Final thought... maybe a single male scarlet badis? They are quite betta like in movement - but very tiny. I keep them with adult cherries but they do pick off babies.



No I haven't thx a lot for the suggestion. Will have to have a look if my fish store has any. In your experience do they try to jump out of the tank? 

Picking off babies doesn't sound too bad as I'm not going to be looking to increase the shrimp population from the amount I start off with.


----------



## tam (24 Mar 2019)

Jakub Sobczak said:


> No I haven't thx a lot for the suggestion. Will have to have a look if my fish store has any. In your experience do they try to jump out of the tank?



I don't have an open top tank, but their behaviour is slinking around hunting things and they aren't particularly top dwellers so I think they'd be okay. They do tend to only like livefood so you'd definitely want either a shrimp colony in there for snacking, have access to livefood via you lfs or be willing to grow your own. Would probably be worth starting with the shrimp and let them settle in and start reproducing and the plants grow in a bit first.


----------



## Keith GH (25 Mar 2019)

Jakub Sobczak




Note the HOB filter when installed there is still a gap where the Better can jump out.  I  learnt that very quickly.

Shrimp are great fun to watch especially at feeding time.

Keith


----------

